# what kind of ducks



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

What kind of ducks are these


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Swedish... I think


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Cute....sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

No clue but they sure are precious!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Swedish ducks


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

And we have a dozen more lol.....great


----------

